# backing tracks for soloing



## jetavana (Feb 2, 2010)

HEy any one know of any cds that have tracks of music you can free jam with?Not song you hear on the radio and such but made up song you can add you own stuff to, or solo to or whatever. I don't know what you would call it, but I know there are cds out there somewhere, just dont know where to ge them. any one ever herd of this?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you thinking of something for jamming over like Guitar Center - Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2010 ?

Or are you looking for samples that you can put together in a program like Garageband to create new songs? If that's the case search for samples.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's an online site that has a generator that plays a number of styles in various keys. They just keep looping so you can noodle your brains out!

JamCenter.com | Guitar Jam Tracks


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Get a free download of Audacity then you can make up your own backing tracks. Start with a click track then add a rhythm track and thats you. You can leave result on your computer, send it to mp3 player or burn it to cd. The choice is yours.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

They are called Jam Tracks.,You can download a bunch here,

FREE Guitar Backing Tracks - Browse Downloads


----------



## jetavana (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks guys, you were all very helpfull.


----------

